# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  this guy is a monster!!!!!!!

## justin2305

monster.jpg (77.6 KB)
monster 2.jpg (110.5 KB)
monster 3.jpg (44.5 KB)
monster 4.jpg (41.4 KB)

----------


## justin2305

6 7 350lbs.....WOW

----------


## TheDfromGC

seen him in the thread from nickrizz about his pictures from a bodybuilding show, and yea hes massive....imagine how hard it is shopping for clothes that would actually fit...

----------


## *Narkissos*

wow...
who IS he?

----------


## *Narkissos*

His arms are...

----------


## CarvedFromStone

is that guy ****ing real bro, that pic of him standing next to the car is ridiculous, can that dude even fit in that car

----------


## *Narkissos*

Car?
That's what that's is supposed to be?
Thought it was a park Bench...

Unreal

WHo is he?

----------


## justin2305

i have no idea who he is i just ran across those pics.... the car must be specialy made or something cuz that dude cant fit in that car...

----------


## goldenFloyd

he in ads for creatine in MD all the time.

----------


## GETSOME

thats one big dude

----------


## Jantzen4k

biggest f*cker ive ever seen!

----------


## puxa-ferro

Guess he could easily reach the 400 pounds, even more

His name is Noah Steere

http://www.bodybuildingreviews.net/C...burg_2002.html

another pic of him.  :EEK!:

----------


## Ravi

Here is some more stuff on him.
http://www.maxsportsmag.com/bodybuil...ue15/15bb1.htm

----------


## big DB

why isnt he in the wwf or somthing making some BIG cash.he's one big mf wonder what his cycle would look like

----------


## Monkeytown

> he in ads for creatine in MD all the time.


I need to get some that Creatine!! It worked for him!!  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Natural1

jeeeeeeeez what does that boy eat.

----------


## djboots

holy sh*t  :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Hypertrophy

> His arms are...


24"
I had to write something else because my post was too short!

----------


## justin2305

dude is a straight freak of nature iono what or how ppl get so **** big... chaps my ***....

----------


## BrLifter17

look at the triceps in the back shot. wow

----------


## killagorilla187

those triceps are so freaking huge!

they look alot bigger than his shoulders

----------


## Rob

he would destroy just about anyone

----------


## weightlifter01

I know him yeah his name is noah and he's from north carolina .I won't tell were at in nc but near a military base

----------


## OneMoreSet

Wow....

----------


## Jdawg50

pussy

----------


## BDTR

ive never seen triceps like that, ever.

----------


## powerlifter

> ive never seen triceps like that, ever.


I'll second that - he is truly massive

----------


## zuke

> I know him yeah his name is noah and he's from north carolina .I won't tell were at in nc but near a military base


well the link that someone gave has an article saying he is in the 82nd.... not too hard to figure out. it's not like any of us are going to try to track the guy down to pick a fight.....

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

man that guy shoulda played football...he woulda been sick...what a waste

----------


## 1-Cent

****!!! Theres must be 20lbs of meat on each of those tri's! WOW!  :EEK!:

----------


## rixyroids

OMG hes absolutely massive!!!

how the feck??

he must be an ----->:aliensp:

----------


## jgg1221

yeah hes gigantic
looks great to, not an ounce of fat

i wonder how many inches his arms are
and how much he benches or shoulder presses

and how long it took him to get that big

----------


## needmorestrength

Why isnt he in the mr.olympia?

----------


## BigJames

Yeah...I wonder what his competition history is...

----------


## Chookster

those tris look like honey baked hams.

----------


## alevok

I would not mess w him

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> i have no idea who he is i just ran across those pics.... the car must be specialy made or something cuz that dude cant fit in that car...


duh, it is a vette

----------


## XxElitexX

what a monstor.

----------


## Hot-Rox

His Vette looks like a miniature next to him. Holy Molly, that guy is huge!!

----------


## justin2305

i would like to see him pose next to ronnie, i bet he would give him a run for his money for sure i wonder y hes not in the mr O comps ever u would think he would be for sure in the top 5 prolly better than that

----------


## yooo

I think that he is the big dude in the beginning of the movie "Troy"..

anyone?

----------


## justin2305

> I think that he is the big dude in the beginning of the movie "Troy"..
> 
> anyone?


i thought that to but the dude in troy isnt as ripped as that dude iono though anyone no for sure whats up on it

----------


## yooo

I got the movie paused and the guys pics open... they look very much alike..ill hafta check the casting for the movie tho i guess..

----------


## FCECC2

> I think that he is the big dude in the beginning of the movie "Troy"..
> 
> anyone?


nop, in troy its nathan jones... hes a bit smaller than noah

----------


## jc3

Friggin' huge ... what a monster is right!!!

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

His name is Noah Steere, I met him at the Arnold today, took some pics with both of us doing bicep shots (im 6'3 285lbs and its not often that Im dwarfed, but let me tell you this guy is truly a monster)....he is also the nicest most down to earth guy ever....he was working the IDS booth at the expo.

----------


## SNAZZ1

Yea he's awesome. I felt like I had never lifted in my life. And yes, he's a hell of a nice guy. He said his arms were about 23" They looked every bit of it. Here's a pick I shot Saturday.

----------


## SNAZZ1

Heres a few other from the expo.........

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

Here another thread with pics of Noah and random expo pics

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...86#post1627186

----------


## DAS FREAK

> ive never seen triceps like that, ever.


 YOU SERIOUS BRO,.....BRO HE'S BIG BUT NOTHING MORE MAN,YOU EVER SEEN EARNIE TAYLOR'S TRICEPS, HA HA HA HA HA!  :LOL:

----------


## nickrizz

i met him and i took like 50 pic with him he is so big

----------


## nsa

He couldn't get away playing football. Obviously he juices hard. Plus most people that tall aren't naturally very coordinated. Big dude for sure though.

----------


## jimihendryx

Dude needs to be in the movies. Who'd mess with that bad guy?

----------


## nickm748

how tall is he

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

> how tall is he


6'6, big mofo

----------


## Dave321

Is that human?

----------


## nickm748

^lol

----------


## Mighty Joe

He eats powerbars a lot>>>>>>> and maybe some EAS stuff too!!

----------


## S.P.G

> 6 7 350lbs.....WOW


dam big boy

----------


## runko

holy moly

----------


## AustrianOAK14

anybody have his cycles? i wouldnt mind getting to the 300lb mark

----------


## WildCh1ld

all I got to say is...


FVVVVVVVVVVVCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK KK...

----------


## proboy1

Oh yes, this guy is a beast. My bi's are 21.5'" I need his workout list


> Yea he's awesome. I felt like I had never lifted in my life. And yes, he's a hell of a nice guy. He said his arms were about 23" They looked every bit of it. Here's a pick I shot Saturday.

----------


## proboy1

Wow, Gunther is lookin big too


> Heres a few other from the expo.........

----------


## collar

he is a big very big 
but i have to say his triceps are big but not as big as ernie taylors 
and his back is not too big 
he wouldnt be able to compete with ronnie 
overall ronnie is better

----------


## BigLittleTim

He is so big it actually physically *hurts* to look at him.

You can take all your steroids , and regulate your diet like a NASA scientist, and fine-tune your workout 'til it sings... and you will NEVER, EVER, EVER... look like that.

Have a nice day everyone!

(where did I put that Contract With The Devil...)

----------


## CrazyKC

one word HUGE!

----------


## Slick Arrado

A beast for sure.


 :Starwars:

----------


## LatinoPR

WTF ,How the hell is that mother$&*#@... ? hes from hell  :Evil2:

----------


## TryingHard

I have met this guy. He is larger in real life. He is not a PRO yet. At least I do not know if he got his Pro Card yet. He was in the Army at Fort Bragg, got out, and started his little business.

----------


## F-BODYBUILDER

He owns his own supplement shop. I go in there about twice a month. Every time I go in there he is eating he told me he tries to eat 10,000 calaries a day and over 600g of protein when on his bulking cycles. The first time I saw him he was bouncing at a club awhile back, I am 6'3" 240 and I felt like a dwarf.

----------


## SprinterOne

I heard he runs dbol only cycles...

If you are that tall you are almost obligated to do 1 of 2 things. Either become the best basketball player you can, or just turn yourself into a complete freak and see how big you can get. This guy obviously choose the later.

----------


## onthecumup

gee willickers hes big

----------


## chest6

> I heard he runs dbol only cycles...
> 
> If you are that tall you are almost obligated to do 1 of 2 things. Either become the best basketball player you can, or just turn yourself into a complete freak and see how big you can get. This guy obviously choose the later.


Ya man...The tall wastes of life piss me off...

----------


## Jorg

Na he is tiny, I knew this guy back home ................




JK

----------


## August

bet the vette drags the ground!!!!
He is freaking Huge!!!

----------


## TryingHard

Ok, i've seen enough. He is a big guy, I know because i Have met him in real life. But there is NO way he could stand next to ronnie coleman. Lets face the facts...Tall bodybuilders have trouble with their legs, and it is evident when you look at Noah. He may weigh 340lbs, but it is displaced over a wider range of his body. His Upper body does not fit with his lower body. By the way, that is not his vette.

----------


## meathead320

No one here is comparing him to Ronnie. By all means Ronnie has filled out more of his frame than Noah. That is like comparing a really really gifted Basket Ball player to Michael Jordan.

Any way, here is my scoop on Noah.

That is what Noah is a really really gifted Bodybuilder, even if he is not Ronnie Coleman. 

I have talked with him a few times, and Noah is one of the coolest people you will ever meet. I mean that, he even offered to send my entire company supplements when we were in Iraq, free of charge, I had to decline as we were about to come home soon at the time. Since the supps would not reach us before we left Iraq, Noah was kind enough to send me those supplements when I got home. 

Now I doubt many nutrition center owners in the world would ever do that. 

Noah has been in our situation before, and he is a Veteran himself, both Panama, and The Gulf War Veteran. 

Now here are some things you guys might not know about Noah Steere.

Noah is every bit of 6'6", actually MOST people who meet Noah in person think he is 6'8". Noah is very modest and says he is only 6'6". Now keep in mind that most guys you hear about that height have been VERY exaggerated. 

Oddly, most people who meet Noah actually refuse to believe he is only 6'6" and asume he is kidding when he says so. They refuse to believe his is anything short of 6'8". Perhaps they think he is so tall since most 6'6" guys say they are 6'8", this throws off every ones perspective. Ask Lonnie Teper how tall Noah is and he will swear Noah is at least 6'8" perhaps 6'9", Lonnie will also tell you that Noah is BSing when he says he is only 6'6".

When Noah was in UPW for a short while in 1999, a training camp of the WWE, he was being billed at 7' and 380 pounds, when at the time he was actually only about 290-300. He personally told me he has met the BIGSHOW of WWE face to face and the Big Show was only an inch or two taller than he was, and in also that the Bigshow is not 500 pounds, 400 sure, but not 500. 

The point is that you cannot compare Noah to another guy who is billed as 6'6" or taller, because chances are that guy is in fact much shorter in real life, and without lifts in their boots. 
On the other hand Noah is very honest, and although many sources list him as a 6'10" 375 pound guy with 26" arms etc... Noah openly admits he is just under 6'7" and at his heaviest was in the mid 340s and his arms at their largest were only 23.75", just shy of 24". 

Noah could easily say to people he is 6'10" and 375 pounds and has 26 inch arms, and most people would believe him, but he is honest enough to keep the record straight.

Those pics above do not do him justice at all. Noah also stays lean all year round, only going 20-25 pounds over what it would take to get into contest shape. Even pics I have of him at 340+ he still has abbs and veins. 

In the 2001 NPC Nationals he competed at 282 pounds, his first time competing at the National level, and he got 5th place. Even had striated glutes. That weight was actually verified, and so was his height. 

In 2002 Noah competed at 300 EVEN. That contest weight was verified. Chad Nicholls thought Noah looked good, yet Noah did not beat his 2001 placing. 

Noah has not competed since 2003, and in 2004, but in late 2004 Noah was in the 345 range, and said he could have competed at 320 that year if he chose to. Noah does understandably have a sour taste in his mouth for competing again after what happened in 2002. 

It is really too bad because he could really make an impact in the NPC if he came in at 320 with the same conditioning he had in 2001, I think he would win his class, and the overall hands down, or at the very least place higher than 5th. 

Now the pictures of Noah already posted above, the second two, were taken in late 2002, about two weeks, and 15 pounds out from the Nationals.

I found a few pics online of Noah from 2004 when he was in the 340+ pound range, with abbs. I also have a few I found from 2002, and a couple from 2001 I will post when I find them buried on my hard drive some where.

BTW Ronnie Coleman himself actually called Noah the biggest dude I ever met. He did NOT say Noah was a better bodybuilder. He simply meant Noahs overall size. It is still an awesome compliment coming from a guy like Ronnie.

----------


## rsmihula

He's Tri's are sick looking!

----------


## meathead320

Ok, it took a little while, but here they are.

First a few from 2002 at 300 pounds contest shape.

----------


## skiing

:LOL:  


> pussy






 :LOL:   :LOL:  I was waiting for that

----------


## meathead320

First on of Noah at 320 in the offseason in 2002 holding a little water. In case you cannot tell it is the one with him in the silver shirt.

The next two are from Texas about two weeks before the 2002 Nationals, here Noah is about 310-315. 

BTW the middle pic of him in Texas, he is flexing his quads, NOT his lats. I wanted to say that ahead of time because many boards have only the quad flexing picture posted and people say how bad his lats suck. Well the last pic of the actual front lat spread was taken that same day, and within minutes of the quad shot.

----------


## meathead320

Noah said that he could have came down from 340+ to 320 in 2004. With the conditioning he had in 2001.

That would mean he must have added about 20+ pounds of quality muscle from 2002 to 2004, and I believe him. 

The first below was taken the same time as the last two I posted above in 2002.

The second is his back at 340+ pounds in 2004. You tell me if there is a difference.  :What?:

----------


## mc_line

come on!!......i would be surprised if he had managed to be like that without drugs

----------


## IBdmfkr

> come on!!......i would be surprised if he had managed to be like that without drugs


I'd be suprised if you could look like his left nut with drugs.

----------


## big_C

If Vince McMahon ever saw him , he'd sign him on the spot. He'd make HHH and Batista look like kids!! Holy Shit!!

----------


## Therocksbiggestfan

I TOTALLY AGREE DAMN VINCE NEEDS TO SIGN HIM, RATINGS WOULD GO THREW THE ROOF.... also how do you think this guy got that big, I mean 6 7 is one thing but putting on all that weight does anyone know his diet/training/supplement plan I would love to see it even though Im only 6 1 170 lol

----------


## Mealticket

he's got some chicken legs compared to the rest of his body

----------


## musmirflx

This man is a giant. myself being 6'4" 280lbs to see a man that makes me feel small is
massive and tall. Some complained about his legs or not being perfectly porportioned
I am sure anyone of use would Die to have this mans height, thick and massive size. Seems that what has all you guys in a fuss over is how massive Noah is. Size is power and dominance in the alpha male pecking order. You say yes sir to a man his size <G>

----------


## dirtyvegas

> I'd be suprised if you could look like his left nut with drugs.


  :LOL:  
dv

----------


## alex young

> His arms are...


Have you taken steroids before becuase you look massive and ripped?

----------


## MYOGENIC

I bet he takes Cell-Tech and eats a lot of peanut butter (chuncky Jiff)...*lol*

----------


## FeldMarshellPotter

I'd like to see him fight Kovacs

----------


## FeldMarshellPotter

> I TOTALLY AGREE DAMN VINCE NEEDS TO SIGN HIM, RATINGS WOULD GO THREW THE ROOF.... also how do you think this guy got that big, I mean 6 7 is one thing but putting on all that weight does anyone know his diet/training/supplement plan I would love to see it even though Im only 6 1 170 lol


He was probably just genetically blessed, I'll never be over 5'6 tall, and you'll probably never weigh more than 185-190

----------


## nalbano34

that ain't a creatine build there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :No No:

----------


## IBdmfkr

Feld you could be the next LEE PREIST!!!  :LOL:

----------


## testosterona

that guy has the smallest head i've ever seen.... wait. maybe its the growth hormone

----------


## boerenkool

[QUOTE=puxa-ferro]Guess he could easily reach the 400 pounds, even more

His name is Noah Steere

QUOTE]

If he wants to be a professional bodybuilder, he will have to reach that. But can that be healthy? I don't think so...

----------


## IBdmfkr

We all know how healthy the pros are don't we BigR.  :LOL:

----------


## topvega

http://marandiproductions.com/Fitnes...=Detail&ID=149

----------


## meathead320

> he's got some chicken legs compared to the rest of his body



Huh? How are these legs too small for the rest of his body? Pics taken in 2002.

----------


## Natural1

holy sh1t!

----------


## Unoid

this dudes body looks way better than coleman or even cutler.

This dude looks more natural and leanbut great symetry and shape. This dudes contest shape body is my new IDOL! Look at that pec and abs shot, just perfect!

His legs are great too, not as insanly unusable like ronnies.

----------


## meathead320

> that guy has the smallest head i've ever seen.... wait. maybe its the growth hormone



1. His head looks small because the rest of him is so big. 

2. GH tend to make heads BIGGER.

Maybe he should use some massive doses of GH for a while to make his head grow like Cutlers. Then his head would fit his body. --Joke--

----------


## ThePump

he must take muscle tech products. to get size like that... without a doubt

----------


## FeldMarshellPotter

muscletech all the way

----------


## The Massacre

I've seen this picture before.

Dude is jacked.

----------


## Impitious

He probably eats more in a sitting than the country of Ethiopia does in a week.

----------


## Rob

> He probably eats more in a sitting than the country of Ethiopia does in a week.


prove it....

----------


## Impitious

> prove it....


Um.
My post was meant to be clearly an overexageration...

I guess it's hard to tell e-sarcasm.

----------


## testosterona

mad pussy

----------


## testosterona

> 1. His head looks small because the rest of him is so big. 
> 
> 2. GH tend to make heads BIGGER.
> 
> Maybe he should use some massive doses of GH for a while to make his head grow like Cutlers. Then his head would fit his body. --Joke--


ha, you know he's running gh though. i don't know why his head didn't catch up  :Hmmmm:

----------


## inspector_injector

lol, there's no way he's getting in that vette.

----------


## NevrSayNevr

Makes you wonder how many other guys out there are huge but don't compete, everyone is different.

----------


## Brent_G

his head looks tiny compared to his body. one pec is about the size of his head haha

----------


## Latimus

what a freak

----------


## Tommy Boston

Real Quick People: His Name Is Noah Steere. Me And My Girl Met Him At The Airport Last Year. He Is Almost 7'!!! He Got Fu**ed Out Of His Pro Card, I Know This First Hand! He Is One Of The Coolest Shits You Wold Ever Meet! He Straight Up, And Down To Earth! He Owns A Nutrition Store In N. Cakalaki! He Is Like 50lb's Of Shred Bigger Than When I Met Him. Noah- If Your Reading This, You Look Great! Still In Atl. -t

----------


## meathead320

Noah Truely is a monster. I found another picture of him from 2002 Nationals when he was 300 pounds.

Also some pics from the 2004 Mr.Olympia expo at 345 pounds.

According to Noah, at this piont he could have dieted down and competed at 320 pounds on stage, as he only goes 20-25 pounds over contest shape.

----------


## Super_Stacked_Pimp

Whoa!!! Is that Greg Kovac's brother or something??

----------


## BIGPHIL

lovely body

----------


## Flexor

Nathan Jones is 6'11" and 360 lbs, but not quite as built perhaps in the legs. If you remember that guy that Achilles kills right at the beginning of Troy, that is him. I don't think he has trained for absolute size, but he has a HUGE with huge muscles nevertheless...

----------


## tranzit

Thats a big dude.

----------


## system admin

testing

----------


## 1819

> Real Quick People: His Name Is Noah Steere. Me And My Girl Met Him At The Airport Last Year. He Is Almost 7'!!! He Got Fu**ed Out Of His Pro Card, I Know This First Hand! He Is One Of The Coolest Shits You Wold Ever Meet! He Straight Up, And Down To Earth! He Owns A Nutrition Store In N. Cakalaki! He Is Like 50lb's Of Shred Bigger Than When I Met Him. Noah- If Your Reading This, You Look Great! Still In Atl. -t


6'7" is not almost 7 feet. you met him in an airport and you know first hand he got fvcked out of his card? i love when someone spends 10 minutes with someone he's the coolest or the nicest. dont mean to laugh but this stuff cracks me up.

----------


## meathead320

> Nathan Jones is 6'11" and 360 lbs, but not quite as built perhaps in the legs. If you remember that guy that Achilles kills right at the beginning of Troy, that is him. I don't think he has trained for absolute size, but he has a HUGE with huge muscles nevertheless...



6'11" and 360? Most sources I have read actually list Nathan at 6'10" and 340, but any way slice it he is huge. 

Him being a little taller than Noah, he does not have as thick a build as Noah, but yeah Jones is huge and impressive none the less.

For him to be as thick as Noah, Jones would have to put on about 40-50 more pounds. 

It is funny you mentioned Jone's legs, I cannot say much for his calves, whick are good for a really tall guy, but only decent by most other standards.

Jones actually does have very impressive quads.

Hes done 900 pound squats. 

He has also deadlifted 1100, and his bench was about 800. 

He is a former powerlting National champion of Australia.

I imagine if he was around 390-400 or so (gawd that is BIG) he would have similar proportions as Noah has.

----------


## Jarod

> why isnt he in the wwf or somthing making some BIG cash.he's one big mf wonder what his cycle would look like



I GOT A FEELING THAT IS NOT ALL ANABOLICS. I THINK GENETICS HAD PART AS WELL

----------


## Jarod

> why isnt he in the wwf or somthing making some BIG cash.he's one big mf wonder what his cycle would look like



I GOT A FEELING THAT IS NOT ALL ANABOLICS. I THINK GENETICS HAD PART AS WELL

----------


## Nismo

I Fvckin know that guy!!!! I go to his shop!! That guy is freakin huge man, and he's mad cool.

----------


## meathead320

> I Fvckin know that guy!!!! I go to his shop!! That guy is freakin huge man, and he's mad cool.



Hey Nismo, since you go to his shop, Would you agree it is pretty easy for people to over-estimate his size when they meet him?

When I saw him in person a few years back (did not know who he was then), I thought he was like 6'9" and 380 pounds. 

Noah says he is just a hair under 6'7" and at his heaviest has been just under 350 pounds.

According to Lonnie Tepper, Noah is actually taller and heavier than he says he is.

BTW Noah IS very cool. 

Noah helped me out by hooking me up with some free supps from his shop when I came back from Iraq.  :7up:  

The guys really does support the troops, and is not one of those guys who just says so to sound cool. 

I say to any one who lives near his shop, support his bussiness and buy supps from him.

----------


## usamm

I'd kick his ass.  :Smilie:  lol

----------


## lowstace

gigantor

----------


## Jarod

how are the supplements at his shop?

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

His tri's are so fvcking big in that back shot

----------


## aarobinhood

wt the hell...

----------


## PLAYA4LIFE

why you bringin back old threads? thats stupid.

----------


## Growingpains

So what kind of stuff you do you think this guy is on? HGH forever?

Any ideas?

GP

----------


## illuzions

Damn!!!!!

----------


## Solarosh

I also frequent Steere's and he is everybit as big as these pics show him to be. At the gym he cannot fit into the damn smith machine... its insane. He is a kick ass dude. To all of his fellow customers, do you think he's got his bulldog on the juice?

----------


## valcon

id say he saves it for his self

----------


## test=magic

wasnt he the guy that brad pitt killed in troy in the very first scene

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

> wasnt he the guy that brad pitt killed in troy in the very first scene


nope

----------


## no1snowman

Im lil taller and thats what I trying to look like...who is he???

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

> Im lil taller and thats what I trying to look like...who is he???


Noah Steere, Ex military turned bodybuilder, he ha never competed pro, he is the spokesman for IDS supplement company and is based out of North Carolina.

----------


## Bigmax

thats a big boy!!!

----------


## oliver_kloseoff

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## oliver_kloseoff

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## oliver_kloseoff

too bad this pic isnt bigger
thsi is when he was first discovered roaming around.caused quite a stir

----------


## oliver_kloseoff

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## mesomorph

> here is another one in the running
> manfred hoeberl
> 6'5 330-350 range
> hooks over the 24 mark
> was a worlds strongest man competetor and they say he has the biggest arms in teh world or did till he had a almsot fatal car crash


You ever see the pic of him punching a heavy bag? One of the most incredible sights I have ever seen. The whole bag is bending at a 45 deg angle where he impacts it, and another freaky looking dude holding the bag on the other side is getting visibly driven back by the force of the blow.

----------


## oliver_kloseoff

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------

